# Suggestions for a Driveway Safety Gate



## foodymama (Feb 5, 2009)

DH's family owns a beautiful piece of property in the country. However, the road the property is on has a lot of turns which makes the entrance into property almost hidden. You can't see people approaching into the property until they are right at the entrance. To add to the safety concern, there is a little bridge that goes over a stream that you must cross immediately after getting off the road.

It is a great place for DD to explore and have all kinds of outdoor fun but the driveway situation always has me worried while we are there. We have a certain bush that we tell DD she can't go past and we are always with her but my MIL insists on taking DD onto the bridge to watch the water (even though there are plenty of other locations much safer on the property to watch the water).

So, to alleviate me worrying and conflict with my MIL I was thinking about putting up a driveway safety net. I did research on the popular Kid Kushion one but I couldn't find too many others. Does anyone use one of these? DH was concerned about the retractable ones because he said that it could potentially just be something to break. I'd even be interested if someone has created a DIY version of a driveway safety net.

The idea is to prevent cars from coming in the driveway too fast since they're not easily seen and to prevent DD from going on the bridge which is close to the road.


----------



## foodymama (Feb 5, 2009)

Cross posting in toddlers. If that's not okay it can be moved. Thank you.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

at that age I think your DD needs to be supervised closely at all times, I wouldn't bother with a gate.


----------



## foodymama (Feb 5, 2009)

I appreciate your concern but you really have no idea how dangerous the road and driveway is there. She is supervised constantly, we were just interested in ideas for an extra safe gaurd. I was just wondering if anyone had recommendations on the safety nets because we didn't have any experience with them.


----------

